# QSI decoder / MRC Progdigy Express question



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

I bought a BLI Paragon2 UP SW7 phase 2 with a QSI decoder in it. I am running an MRC Prodigy Express DCC. This switcher is DC and DCC. When I first ran it, I used DC. It runs just as it should. When I tried to run it on DCC, I get nothing except the lights turn on the moment the wheels touch the track. These are the steps I have taken.
***MAIN TRACK PROGRAMMING:***

1) Press PROGRAM twice until I get to Main Track Programming. Press ENTER.
2) Press 3 for LOCO. Press ENTER.
3) Press 1801 (My loco #)for ADD. Press ENTER.
4) Press 5 for SV (Starting Voltage). Press ENTER
5) Press 5 for ACC. Press ENTER.
6) Press 5 for DEC. Press ENTER.
7) Press ENTER for TV (Top Voltage).
8) Press ENTER for CV#
After pressing ENTER for CV#, it brings you back to the main screen.
9) Press LOCO and enter 1801. (My LOCO#)

- During these inputs, my loco did not twitch or jerk like all my other locos. It just sat there.This tells me that the inputs are not being recognized. Is this a correct statement? Like I said, the loco sits on the track with all lights on. I cannot shut them off or turn them on. I basically cannot do anything. ALSO, I am not 100% sure how to connect the wires from my Base Unit to a Program Track. I have programmed ALL of my DCC locos the way I stated above; om MAIN TRACK Programming, and they have all worked, except for this one. Any help would be appreciated!!! Thanks ~Bill


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

This is just an observation from my past experience dealing with sound decoders. It might be order to program the QSI decoders properly, I do believe that your going to need to get a QSI programming booster, it will jump the programming voltage and amperage up to a level that will allow it to be programmed.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

NIMT said:


> I do believe that your going to need to get a QSI programming booster, it will jump the programming voltage and amperage up to a level that will allow it to be programmed.


What he said:thumbsup:

I'm pretty sure i've read this more than once in different forums

Jim


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

NIMT said:


> This is just an observation from my past experience dealing with sound decoders. It might be order to program the QSI decoders properly, I do believe that your going to need to get a QSI programming booster, it will jump the programming voltage and amperage up to a level that will allow it to be programmed.


 There is a MRC 0001505 Prodigy District power booster, 3.5 amp out there. I could connect it to the base unit. Is this o.k. to use for boosting amperage and voltage?


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

manchesterjim said:


> What he said:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm pretty sure i've read this more than once in different forums
> 
> Jim


Jim,
If you remember the forum/website that you saw this in, could you direct me to it? There may be info there that I am looking for. TY


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Warbyrd,the 3.5 amps booster is a layout track booster that you may eventually need to run multiple trains on your layout.THE booster you need NOW is a "Programming track booster",not the same thing at all.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

What you need is the "Quantum Programmer".It goes between your computer and the programming track.It not only allows to reprogramm CV's,it also lets you download new sounds from QSI's website to your locomotive if desired.You can get full infos on the QSI's website.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

There can be a bit of confusion with Command station / Track boosters and Programing boosters. 
Like Brakeman Jake said, the boosters are not interchangeable.


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Quantum Programmer*

Thanks for the info. Is THIS QSI Quantum Programmer the same thing you are talking about? Also, can you explain to me how to connect the wires from the Base Unit (two wires from Program Track) to the program track? Do I use alligator clips? Or simply "wrap the wires around the rails? Thanks. ~Bill


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep that's the programmer! You solder the wires to the rails for the best signal.


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm not sure how the QSI programmer can boost amperage and volts when it is not connected to the track. I have it connected to a programming track, bit it is not connected to the main track at all. What am I missing here?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Does it work? That's really all that matters right?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Unless the QSI programmer is different,the programming boosters go between the programming track outlets of your command station AND the programming track.Under no circumstance they are linked to the main line.They are for programming purposes only and can't be used to boost mainline power...there is another type of boosters for this purpose,supplied by your command station manufacturer (usually 5 or 8 amps).


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Interfaces between your PC and a program track, which allows downloading 
software and new future sounds directly from your PC and from the 
QSI website directly into an UPGRADED Quantum Sound System without 
disassembling your locomotive.
http://www.tonystrains.com/products/qsi_solutions_main.htm
$89.24

This will tell you all about it and how to set it up:
http://www.tonystrains.com/tonystips/2007/050707.htm

CV Manager allows you access to all cv's and a very large range of programming.


----------

